# Looking for a great lock and key toy



## ThinkBlu (Oct 17, 2005)

Have any of you seen a really great lock and key toy suitable for a 2 year old?


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## ThinkBlu (Oct 17, 2005)

For what it's worth, I found this one; I was just hoping to find one 'more aesthetically pleasing'.

http://www.epinions.com/kifm-Toys-Ag..._Sorting_House


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

DS played with this:
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000AV5LJO
at his cousin's house a month ago. He really liked it. I don't think I've ever seen anything wooden like this...

-Erin


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

I like this Melissa and Doug one.


----------



## 2GR8KIDS (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's a wooden lock box:

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000BK5L1W


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting this one for my boy:
http://www.backtobasicstoys.com/item/productid/5557/


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

dd loves this one: http://www.babyuniverse.com/pro/baby/32889/Gazoobo.html


----------



## Alisa (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.gummylump.com/front/f_product.php?id=1275

We were at a shop the other day and they had this out for kids to play with while parents shopped. They could not get enough of it. The picture does not do it justice. Each door has its own doorbell that sounds different than the rest and a little doll behind each door once it is unlocked. I will say that they will be three in a month and did have a little bit of trouble manipulating the keys to fit into the doors. But they were able to play with it independently long enough for me to shop a bit







(it's a very small store). However, they did not want to leave the house behind so getting them out of the shop was another story







.

Good luck in your quest.

Alisa, mama to Ella and Izzy (1/03)


----------



## ThinkBlu (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Alisa, I was hoping to find one with authentic locks and keys and it looks like this one has that. Given your comment and the manufacture's recommended age, it might be a year too early (he is 20 months), but I'll keep it in mind.


----------

